# 2012 Routan sel Bluetooth



## Mscreneet (Dec 9, 2018)

I just purchased my Routan today and so far I love it except I can't get my Bluetooth set up. I have an Android phone. Nothing special and can't get it connected. I tried to set it up as soon as I turned the car on bu that doesn't seem to work, am I missing something? Hoping someone can help.


----------



## dxgroutan (Dec 5, 2018)

Took me a couple tries to set up mine. Nothing wrong with it, just need to spend a little time and pay close attention. Not the clearest or most intuitive setup but it did work fine when done. I only set it up for phone calls, don't know if it's possible to play music from your phone via Bluetooth.


----------

